
Ask HN: I'm over 40, have worked at a startup and big tech co. My reco is... - jmathai
There&#x27;s no point in gaming this. Upvote the appropriate comment.<p>If you&#x27;re over 40 and have done both the startup and big tech company job - would you recommend startups to people in their 20s and 30s.<p>No comments please...just make a binary choice.
======
gus_massa
For this kind of questions, it's better to make a pool
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll)

Add a link here after you have created the poll.

------
jmathai
I recommend joining a big tech company as soon as you can.

------
jmathai
I recommend doing startups in your 20s and 30s.

------
volument
I recommend startups in your 40s

